# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير((يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله))

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في تفسيره 
الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد.
*    فإننا نبدأ بتفسير سور المفصل التي تبتدىء من سورة (ق) عند بعض العلماء، أو من سورة الحجرات عند آخرين.*
*    وسنتكلم على سورة الحجرات لما فيها من الآداب العظيمة النافعة التي ابتدأها الله بقوله تبارك وتعالى: { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم }. اعلم أن الله تعالى إذا ابتدأ الخطاب بقوله: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا } فإنه كما قال عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: إما خير تُؤمر به، وإما شر تنهى عنه، فأرعه سمعك، واستمع إليه لما فيه من الخير، وإذا صدَّر الله الخطاب بـ{يا أيها الذين آمنوا } دل ذلك على أن التزام ما خوطب به من مقتضيات الإيمان، وأن مخالفته نقص في الإيمان، يقول الله عز وجل: {لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله } قيل: معنى {لا تقدموا } أي: لا تتقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله، والمراد: لا تسبقوا الله ورسوله بقولٍ أو بفعل. وقيل: المعنى لا تقدموا شيئاً بين يدي الله ورسوله. وكلاهما يصبان في مصب واحد، والمعنى: لا تسبقوا الله ورسوله بقولٍ ولا فعلٍ، وقد وقع لذلك أمثلة، فمن ذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : « لا تقدموا رمضان بصوم يوم ولا يومين » (1) لأن الذي يتقدم رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين كأنه تقدم بين يدي الله ورسوله، فبدأ بالصوم قبل أن يحين وقته، ولهذا قال عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنهما: « من صام اليوم الذي يشك فيه فقد عصى أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم  » (2) . ومن التقدُّم بين يدي الله ورسوله البدع بجميع أنواعها، فإنها تقدم بين يدي الله ورسوله؛ بل هي أشد التقدم؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ». وأخبر بأن « كل بدعة ضلالة » (3) . وصدق - عليه الصلاة والسلام - فإن حقيقة حال المبتدع أنه يستدرك على الله ورسوله ما فات، مما يدعي أنه شرع، كأنه يقول: إن الشريعة لم تكمل، وأنه كملها بما أتى به من البدعة، وهذا معارض تماماً لقوله تعالى: {اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم }. فيقال لهذا الرجل الذي ابتدع: أهذا الذي فعلته كمال في الدين؟ إن قال: نعم، فإن قوله هذا يتضمن أو يستلزم تكذيب قوله تعالى: {اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم }، وإن قال: ليس كمالاً في الدين، قلنا: إذن هو نقص؛ لأن الله يقول: { فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال } فالبدعة كما أنها ضلالة في نفسها فهي في الحقيقة تتضمن الطعن في دين الله، وأنه ناقص، وأن هذا المبتدع كمله بما ادعى أنه من شريعة الله - عز وجل - فالمبتدعون كلهم تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله، ولم يبالوا بهذا النهي حتى وإن حسن قصدهم؛ فإن فعلهم ضلالة، وقد يُثاب على حسن قصده، ولكنه يؤزر على سوء فعله، ولهذا يجب على كل مبتدع علم أنه على بدعة أن يتوب منها، ويرجع إلى الله - عز وجل - ويلتزم سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعده، والبدعة أنواع كثيرة: بدع في العقيدة، وبدع في الأقوال، وبدع في الأفعال.*

----------

